# How long



## Jolt (Nov 16, 2005)

How long does it usually take for budwings to mate? I introduced them to each other at about 12 p.m., the male mounted her at about 3 p.m., and he has just been sitting on her for about 7 hours now. They still have not connected....how long could it possibly take for them to start mating?


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2005)

If they havent yet then they probably won't. They should connect pretty quickly after he gets on. Sounds like you have a young male.


----------



## Jolt (Nov 17, 2005)

The male actually molted to adult 1 day before the female.....and they both have been adult for about 3 weeks.

I left them together overnight and they still have not connected. The male is still sitting on her back and will not let go for anything.

Should I leave him on her back until he wants to get off? Should I remove him and try again later?


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 17, 2005)

if you leave him there is the chance you will return to 1 fat female 0 male

but then again if he has been on all night then perhaps she does not plan on eating him till he gives her it?

if you do leave him would it be a good idea to give her something to eat so she doesn't start to look at him and see food?


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 17, 2005)

There's also always the chance they may mate whilst lights out and you're not there... May have already done so but he still wants to try his luck (seems quite common with my aeruginosas). Either way, it's down to you if you want to seperate them or not, i've left mantids together with no problems, but then it doesnt always work that way :twisted:


----------



## Jolt (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm leaving them together for the time being.....I just fed the female 2 crickets, so she shouldnt be to hungry for him.

I guess they could have mated last night while I was asleep, but I doubt it. I woke up at 3 a.m. 5 a.m. and 8 a.m. and checked them each time. Each time they were not connected.

At the moment, the male is still just sitting on her back not wanting to move for anything.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2005)

Like I said, if he doesn't attempt to connect very soon after getting on her back he probably won't this time. If he just molted three weeks ago he is a pretty young male. They do that sometimes. She probably isn't too receptive anyways. Give it a week and try again.


----------



## Jolt (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok, how do I get him off? he wont move even if I push him. I dont want to yank him off either.....


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2005)

Grab him and take him off. Just pull them apart.


----------



## Jolt (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok, I just did that. He had his front legs interlocked around her thorax, so it was a bit difficult. I hope I didnt hurt them in any way.....they appear to be fine though. I'll try mating them in another week or so.


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2005)

They will be fine.


----------

